# How too....Shimano Di2 Ultegra Internal on a 2012 Cervelo s2



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Just go my internal Di2 Internal in the mail today...wow it looks nice! 

Can't wait to install...but looking for advice, pitfalls and anything I should be ordering right now to complete the install. I got this from PBK as the complete package but wonder what might be missing....


----------

